# Temperament of breeding girl



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a lovely Christmas 
I was just wondering if you always only breed from cats who have perfect temperaments? I have two girls, one of them is very outgoing, will go to anybody for a stroke and a cuddle and will let anybody hold her but my other girl has been very shy from day one. She took a lot longer to settle than my other girl. She prefers some people to others, runs to hide when visitors come and doesn't really like to be picked up much. She's a sweet girl and isn't nasty in any way. Up until recently I have just let her come to me when she wants to as she is happier this way but I have started handling her more lately as she needs to get use to it as she might need my help when/if she does have a litter. 
I wondered if anybody else has a shy queen and how much her shyness passed on to her kittens? They learn so much from mum don't they and I don't want to breed a litter of shy timid kittens, but will plenty of socialisation/handling overcome this?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One of my queens was very shy - sounds a lot like your girl. She had two litters before retiring but the kittens were confident, not like her at all. I think most of it is down to socialisation as kittens. Rosie came from a breeder who lived alone with few visitors - my kittens have to put up with my very noisy husband , student son who comes home fairly regularly and visits from various grown up children and grandchildren


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I think most of it is down to socialisation as kittens


I agree. I know a novice breeder with a girl who hid under the furniture from anyone but the owner and her kittens were fine.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Lynn and Havoc, that's put my mind at ease.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I would put the caveat on that you must make sure to socialise those kittens and it will be well worth seeking out a stud with a fantastic temperament.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes I have one ... She is fine with us and a select few ... Her kittens are very outgoing and will go to anyone ...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It can work the other way round too, I have a boy here who was returned after three or four years when his owner's circumstances changed. Mum is very friendly, the boy has not been within six feet of me since he came back here which was four months ago. He loved his owner but doesn't like anyone else.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I will. Those kittens are going to be sick of the sight of me . I do wish I had a mentor though, that I could ask all those niggling little questions to. I'm glad of this forum!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

What breed? Are you a member of a breed club? Could be worth seeing if there's a member willing to help on a one to one. There's always us morons for general advice


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks cosmills and lizwizard. It took our girl nearly two months before she seemed happy to be here but with the other girl, it was like she'd been here all her life after half an hour!


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Havoc, they are british shorthairs. I joined the Yorkshire cat club and would like to join a few more


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv got a very shy scared of her own shadow i do think it passes onto the kittens cause i had to work extra hard to socialise her kittens than i normally would.
This was with both her litters so with her 2nd litter when she was no longer interested in them i removed her from them..luckly i was able to do this as i had anohter girl with kittens who could show them the ways of the world.

I kep a girl back and she isnt the most confident of cats but better than her mum.

I was to get a new girl a few months back (a seal bi point) on seeing the kitten it flew up the walls etc,so i told breeder i wasnt interested not only that but it had hind dew laws..been sold as show quality  so glad im a little more clued up than i once was.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> I will. Those kittens are going to be sick of the sight of me . I do wish I had a mentor though, that I could ask all those niggling little questions to. I'm glad of this forum!


If you ever need to ask anything then please do..if i know the answer im happy to help you.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks very much WLBSH, I will definately take you up on that!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Why isn't the breeder of your girls mentoring you? Or anyone you've met at shows?

I haven't met a shy cat in my breed, but know other breeders with different breeds and it has passed on to the kittens, they see mum being shy and copy that.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I think some breeders out there just dont care once they have made their buck.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I think some breeders out there just dont care once they have made their buck.


And probably buyers not knowing enough.

Also if you show for a few years you make great contacts, can be recommended to breeders who will help. Along with contacts for studs.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> And probably buyers not knowing enough.
> 
> Exactly..been there myself 3 year back.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I guess I was lucky ... I did quite abit of networking before I went into breeding , some newish breeders and old ones so I have got a few people on hand 

My girls breeder is very helpful and if she cannot answer any question she is quick to find out , I will always be indebted to her and class her as a friend 

Us breeders new and old need to stick together to achieve the best we can 

Everyday is a school day ... You can read loads but experience is the best form of learning


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I guess I was lucky ... I did quite abit of networking before I went into breeding , some newish breeders and old ones so I have got a few people on hand
> 
> My girls breeder is very helpful and if she cannot answer any question she is quick to find out , I will always be indebted to her and class her as a friend
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> You can read loads but experience is the best form of learning


Agree, I shadowed a local breeder before getting my own entire kittens. Seeing how matings and births go in person before jumping in was invaluable. 
Know others foster rescues before breeding pedigree cats for hands on experience.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Looking back I could have done things differently. I did rush in. When I got in touch with the breeder of the girl I am posting about I sent a really long email telling them all about myself, about the family the cat would be coming into, what I hoped for etc, I told her I was looking for a girl for breeding and showing from someone who would be willing to be my mentor and when she said yes I was delighted. I thought I must have come across well in my emails and phone calls for her to agree to let me have a girl on active and everything seemed fine until after I had the kitten. I got in touch to let her know how the kitten was getting on, sent photos and updates but never heard another word from her. 
Having a show neuter would have been beneficial in lots of ways but at the time my thinking was that as they are all indoor cats, living as part of the family, I would be limited to a certain number of cats. I had two nuetered pets already and hope that the girls will produce a kitten worth keeping so numbers could rise quickly, plus if one/both of the girls either didn't take to motherhood or needed a c section then I would be back to square one, with more neuters if you know what I mean. So I hoped I would be able show the girls that I would also breed from.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Time flies said:


> So I hoped I would be able show the girls that I would also breed from.


So why not show them? And during that year you'll meet other breeders, so by the time they are old enough for mating you'll have some good friends to turn to, know the standard better and what you're looking for in a stud.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Looking back I could have done things differently. I did rush in. When I got in touch with the breeder of the girl I am posting about I sent a really long email telling them all about myself, about the family the cat would be coming into, what I hoped for etc, I told her I was looking for a girl for breeding and showing from someone who would be willing to be my mentor and when she said yes I was delighted. I thought I must have come across well in my emails and phone calls for her to agree to let me have a girl on active and everything seemed fine until after I had the kitten. I got in touch to let her know how the kitten was getting on, sent photos and updates but never heard another word from her.
> Having a show neuter would have been beneficial in lots of ways but at the time my thinking was that as they are all indoor cats, living as part of the family, I would be limited to a certain number of cats. I had two nuetered pets already and hope that the girls will produce a kitten worth keeping so numbers could rise quickly, plus if one/both of the girls either didn't take to motherhood or needed a c section then I would be back to square one, with more neuters if you know what I mean. So I hoped I would be able show the girls that I would also breed from.


That's a real shame... Unfortunately you do get them but I personally think its also in their interest that they keep intouch and guide you.

It's not all black and white so a mentor is very important in the early years of breeding

Fortunate you don't have a breed with too many genetic problems and are a laid back breed most if the time

Showing them is a good way to network ... I admit I have not shown this year with my girls /boy but we start in 2014 with my seal point BSH

Finding a stud can be hard work depending on what you want to achieve,

So when the time comes please ask and we will be able to help you

Then the worry starts.. Lol . It gets easier but you still do


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks very much  I think Angel would get too stressed out at a show but I'm planning on taking Sansa to a tica show in February and a gccf show in march. I'm really looking forward to it. I've never been to a tica show before so no idea what to expect.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Thanks very much  I think Angel would get too stressed out at a show but I'm planning on taking Sansa to a tica show in February and a gccf show in march. I'm really looking forward to it. I've never been to a tica show before so no idea what to expect.


Where at doncaster?..me and cosmill are going to that.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Yep, that's the one! If I see you both I will come over and say hi!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Yep, that's the one! If I see you both I will come over and say hi!


nice one will have to meet up.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Yep, that's the one! If I see you both I will come over and say hi!


and carly and jo pop


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Thanks very much  I think Angel would get too stressed out at a show but I'm planning on taking Sansa to a tica show in February and a gccf show in march. I'm really looking forward to it. I've never been to a tica show before so no idea what to expect.


Have you only just got them? If so, she'll still be young enough in Feb that you could take her along to help socialise her, as an exhibit not to be judged.

TICA shows are similar to the way shows are run over here, so you get to see your cat being judged, hear the comments along with comments about the other cats. 
We don't have many closed shows like your GCCF.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooooo, request to be benched next to me, BSH and Cosmills. I can talk you all through the ropes at the same time then, and we can have a good weekend!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Regardless of your cat's temprements, it's vital in my view to use studs with really good temprements. There is good evidence (a study by Sandra McShane and other work) that he has a considerable influence on his kittens. 

Of course how you bring them up matters as well, but give them the best start by making temprement as important as type when you select a stud. All or nearly all your kittens will be going as pets and pet owners want a healthy friendly kitten.

You don't say how old these kittens are, but showing is definitely a good idea as you will meet other RD breeders, and it might well open otherwise closed doors to certain studs. A lot of stud owners put 'at closed stud' on their websites but if you get to know them sometimes he becomes 'at very limited stud'.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Thanks very much  I think Angel would get too stressed out at a show but I'm planning on taking Sansa to a tica show in February and a gccf show in march. I'm really looking forward to it. I've never been to a tica show before so no idea what to expect.


Get her booked in ... Places are limited if you don't have your own pen

We will have a fab time ... We are all abit mental lol


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Oooh, I'm looking forward to meeting some pet forumers!
My girls are both around the 7 month mark. I will have to get booked! Do most of you take your own pens to the tica shows then?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Ooooo, request to be benched next to me, BSH and Cosmills. I can talk you all through the ropes at the same time then, and we can have a good weekend!


I did do that carly..still not had a reply back from that andy though  have you cosmil?

ETA weird i just got a reply,not much of one but a reply all the same.

Timeflies are you doing both days?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Oooh, I'm looking forward to meeting some pet forumers!
> My girls are both around the 7 month mark. I will have to get booked! Do most of you take your own pens to the tica shows then?


Im not.

How old exactly witll they be,under 8 month you'l be in kitten class.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I did do that carly..still not had a reply back from that andy though  have you cosmil?
> 
> ETA weird i just got a reply,not much of one but a reply all the same.
> 
> Timeflies are you doing both days?


Nope ... Have sent payment this morning so send an email so they know to look out for it ... As requested

I put yo be benched next to Sara/Carly .... We will see


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Nope ... Have sent payment this morning so send an email so they know to look out for it ... As requested
> 
> I put yo be benched next to Sara/Carly .... We will see


stuipd how you only get 30 characters to try explain that though hey


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Im not.
> 
> How old exactly witll they be,under 8 month you'l be in kitten class.


Its under 8 on day of showing , So if 7 now come feb puss will be adult class


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im going to have to pay next week cause iv got kits vaccinations saturday..9 weeks already.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Its under 8 on day of showing , So if 7 now come feb puss will be adult class


Its all rate its me..too many beer last night.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Its under 8 on day of showing , So if 7 now come feb puss will be adult class


Dont even know how i dint realise that cos one im taking is is 7 month now..derr


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I had thought we'd be doing the kitten classes but that's because I had 9 months and under in my mind. Looks like we're going to be in the adult classes then because she'll be 8 months and a week by the show date!
I thought I would just go for one day but I'm not sure. I'll have another look!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> I had thought we'd be doing the kitten classes but that's because I had 9 months and under in my mind. Looks like we're going to be in the adult classes then because she'll be 8 months and a week by the show date!
> I thought I would just go for one day but I'm not sure. I'll have another look!


What colour are they now isnt one a choc?


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah the one I'm hoping to take is a choccy. Only thing is though, some of her whiskers are white. She started off with just one, now she's got about 6 and they look really funny! I'm guessing white whiskers on a choccy cat will be frowned upon but I'd still like to take her


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> Yeah the one I'm hoping to take is a choccy. Only thing is though, some of her whiskers are white. She started off with just one, now she's got about 6 and they look really funny! I'm guessing white whiskers on a choccy cat will be frowned upon but I'd still like to take her


She is still young and i bet she still has some ghost markings too,they will go over time.

Any white hairs in a mature cat are taken out.If there not suppose to be there.Whiskers are probably a different matter though.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Dont even know how i dint realise that cos one im taking is is 7 month now..derr


Too many beers ... Lol Hulks again


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Yeah the one I'm hoping to take is a choccy. Only thing is though, some of her whiskers are white. She started off with just one, now she's got about 6 and they look really funny! I'm guessing white whiskers on a choccy cat will be frowned upon but I'd still like to take her


Choccy self .... Watch out I could be catnapping lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> <snip>
> contacts for studs.


I've been offered the chance to take Lola to a lovely boy because his owner has seen me at shows, and handled Eadlin. Can't remember if she's seen Lola or not.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> <snip>
> 
> It's not all black and white so a mentor is very important in the early years of breeding
> 
> <snip>


My experience with Lola's kittens was that because she was MY cat, my brain turned to mush and I was asking the stud's owner, Lola's breeder and one or two others for help I wouldn't have needed with a foster cat & kittens.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Time flies said:


> I had thought we'd be doing the kitten classes but that's because I had 9 months and under in my mind. Looks like we're going to be in the adult classes then because she'll be 8 months and a week by the show date!
> I thought I would just go for one day but I'm not sure. I'll have another look!


That's a kitten at a GCCF show.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Yeah the one I'm hoping to take is a choccy. Only thing is though, some of her whiskers are white. She started off with just one, now she's got about 6 and they look really funny! I'm guessing white whiskers on a choccy cat will be frowned upon but I'd still like to take her


Are they actually white, or pale? If you google for images of havanas (chocolate Orientals) you will see quite a few of them have pale whiskers.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Trying to find some pics of my boy when he was young


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

a few more from 13 weeks to 1 year old.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

OS, the whiskers look very white, first it was just one but now there's lots and her eyebrow whiskery things are brown on one side and mainly white on the other side with a couple of brown ones. They are having a mad hour at the moment so will post a piccy when the OH comes home and he can hold her for me. 
WLBSH, he's a lovely boy. I was just wondering, with your cats, do some of them have longer hair than the others? Her fur isn't long like a variant but it is definately longer than my other girls and feels different too. I love her face and she's set nice and cobby with nice small well rounded ears which are set nicely but I think her fur feels a bit too soft.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Time flies said:


> OS, the whiskers look very white, first it was just one but now there's lots and her eyebrow whiskery things are brown on one side and mainly white on the other side with a couple of brown ones. They are having a mad hour at the moment so will post a piccy when the OH comes home and he can hold her for me.
> WLBSH, he's a lovely boy. I was just wondering, with your cats, do some of them have longer hair than the others? Her fur isn't long like a variant but it is definately longer than my other girls and feels different too. I love her face and she's set nice and cobby with nice small well rounded ears which are set nicely but I think her fur feels a bit too soft.


I would think its her baby fur and imagine it will change to the normal crisp coat,i do think some cps coats tend to vary from selfs,normally iv found its the cps who struggle with their coats though.Saying that i do have some cps with super coats..buggers for moulting though.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I have two girls from the same litter . Rosie has a longer coat than Ruby's 

Both good but Ruby's is thick and crisp where Rosie's is soft


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I have two girls from the same litter . Rosie has a longer coat than Ruby's
> 
> Both good but Ruby's is thick and crisp where Rosie's is soft


Are they different then rach?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I have two girls from the same litter . Rosie has a longer coat than Ruby's
> 
> Both good but Ruby's is thick and crisp where Rosie's is soft


Puzzled - do you mean both coats are good? Would have thought the soft one isn't what a BSH should have. Can see they might both have good type.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Are they different then rach?


Totally different .... Would say Rosie's is Like Mums

To look at them you would think they are from different lines


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Puzzled - do you mean both coats are good? Would have thought the soft one isn't what a BSH should have. Can see they might both have good type.


Her coat is longer so has a softer feel to it, still dense and parts nicely

As you can see on the pic ...


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Meant to post a picture a few days ago but only just got round to it. Not very good at taking photos but hope it shows her white whiskers


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

She's lovely Cosmills


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Meant to post a picture a few days ago but only just got round to it. Not very good at taking photos but hope it shows her white whiskers


Gorge ... She looks a chunky girl ... Cannot see her white whisker ... Loads good to me , nice ear set too


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Time flies said:


> She's lovely Cosmills


She is the shy one .. Will only come to me,OH and my mum .. Everyone else can go do one lol ... She is a cuddle monster , loves a mummy cuddle


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

She's a right little butter ball and loves her grub! She's very friendly and confident and will go to anybody but our other girl is shy and does seem to prefer females!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Meant to post a picture a few days ago but only just got round to it. Not very good at taking photos but hope it shows her white whiskers


Can see pale whiskers, they don't look white to me in that photo.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's another, they are a bit clearer on this one. She's got a mix of colours, brown ones, light ish ones and a few white ones


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Time flies said:


> Here's another, they are a bit clearer on this one. She's got a mix of colours, brown ones, light ish ones and a few white ones


Can see them now. .. Might just be because she is young. .. They do fall out and regrow. .. Wouldn't worry to much about them


----------

